# Is Uber/XL worth it?



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

Sold my Chrylser 300, and now in the market for another "uber" car. I was thinking about getting a Mini-van or large crossover(Acadia/Traverse/Enclave) that would qualify for Uber/XL. 
1. Is it worth it?​2. Does it really pay that much more then Uber/X?​3. Are there that many runs for XL?​​Looking for a real answer please. I drive in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area.​​Thanks.​


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Yes

You're welcome


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Doesn't it kinda depend on your market?

I live in Hicksville, California.
Most of our peeps drive a big one-ton diesel dually with a big yeller dawg in the back.

The few times they take an Uber, do you think they'd pop for a 'fancy shiney city car' like that?
No, to the power of hell.
If they can save $2 on a ride home, well, hell, that's one more beer for the road. ya know?


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Doesn't it kinda depend on your market?
> 
> I live in Hicksville, California.
> Most of our peeps drive a big one-ton diesel dually with a big yeller dawg in the back.
> ...


That's why I included the market I drive in....



AlteredBeast said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> 
> You're welcome


Thanks... but how much more for a typical Uber X vs Uber XL


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

After passover is the worst time to be an xl only driver in south florida


----------



## Tide (Mar 12, 2019)

Download the passenger app. Go to busy areas, hotels, bars etc. jump on the pax app and see what’s happening. Pretty easy to see if anyone is getting any hits and compare rates.


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> After passover is the worst time to be an xl only driver in south florida


I would continue to do X runs too, but was just curious if XL really paid that much more. And if it was actually worth the added costs associated with a larger vehicle.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

It depends on your market, but in mine, XL rides pay 40 cents more per miles and 8 cents more per minute. The trade-off for Uber is that XL rides do not get Long Pickup Fees. So you need to be careful driving a long distance to grab an XL passenger if there is a chance it will only end up being a few minute drive. Overall, I make a few bucks more per hour with XL rides than X rides. You can check out my thread where I deep-dive my numbers down to a per-ride basis.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/come...ong-pickup-fee-etc.313948/page-2#post-4817267


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

GL1800SK said:


> Sold my Chrylser 300, and now in the market for another "uber" car. I was thinking about getting a Mini-van or large crossover(Acadia/Traverse/Enclave) that would qualify for Uber/XL.
> 1. Is it worth it?​2. Does it really pay that much more then Uber/X?​3. Are there that many runs for XL?​​Looking for a real answer please. I drive in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area.​​Thanks.​


Question 2 really depends on the rates in your area. IMHO the real question is 3. A minivan/SUV will typically cost more than a smaller car of similar age/condition. It will therefore depreciate faster. It will also typically have lower MPG, and therefore higher fuel costs. If those extra costs all are being converted into XL rates then it might be worth it. But if a driver is spending most of their time doing x rides, with a few XL here and there, then it likely won't.

Another thing to consider is that even if XL rates in a given area are worth it, and even if you could verify that there's a constant stream of XL pings. That could change at any time due to different variables, such as new drivers or whatever.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

True it varies by region. Here's how it goes in Seattle

https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-xl-really-busy-in-seattle.316513/#post-4835665


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

GL1800SK said:


> Sold my Chrylser 300, and now in the market for another "uber" car. I was thinking about getting a Mini-van or large crossover(Acadia/Traverse/Enclave) that would qualify for Uber/XL.
> 1. Is it worth it?​2. Does it really pay that much more then Uber/X?​3. Are there that many runs for XL?​​Looking for a real answer please. I drive in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area.​​Thanks.​


yeah if you can find an xl vehicle for around the same price as an X that gets decent gas milage. you'll still be doing mainly x.



GL1800SK said:


> Thanks... but how much more for a typical Uber X vs Uber XL


About twice X rates.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

In Salt Lake I found it helps to keep me more busy. I'm still up in the air though if the 10 mpg less than my Mazda 3 makes up for when I drive the van. We spent a long time between this van and Buick Enclave. As the Enclave we could drive on Lyft all levels, and Uber up to Select (I'm not doing all the crap to qualify for Black). In the end, because of our market decided the $10k more for an Enclave probably didn't make sense. And the van is for our family road trips and gives a more room and comfort unless we fork out $50k+ for a full size SUV. Which I'm not doing. Yes, Sundance Film Festival we could rake in the $$$ for being Select+ . But the rest of the year <shrug>.

Anyway. When I retire the Mazda if I'm still driving I will most likely get something on the XL level at the least. Probably Select XL. More because I like a nice ride than anything. Although I have considered a 5+ year old Prius for driving. Sigh... who knows. Have at least 2 more years before I look to hand the Mazda off to one of my brats.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

in Ft Myers/Naples XL pays 50% more than X. I didnt buy my Ford Explorer to do uber, I owned it when I started, so thats what I drive, 

When it comes time for another car, I want a big SUV that qualifies for Select. I probably cant justify it for Uber/Lyft but I do pre arranged private, cash rides too. If I can build that business big enough Ill buy the big car, if not; not

So my advice, for what its worth; Dont spend a lot for a car, unless you intend to get serious about this as a business....or unless its a car you would buy for your personal use, even if you didnt drive it for uber


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

GL1800SK said:


> I would continue to do X runs too, but was just curious if XL really paid that much more. And if it was actually worth the added costs associated with a larger vehicle.


You can find the rates on the website for Miami. I've been doing both here for a little over 2 years, and I get only occasional XL rides.

If you have the vehicle for it, you should already have XL. If you don't have an XL vehicle, I sure would NOT buy one to Uber.

You should ask on the Miami forum, and in fact, I think there is already a current thread on the subject there with specific info for our market.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> 
> You're welcome


I second this. I live in Buffalo NY and about 35 to 40% of my rides are XL.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

GL1800SK said:


> I was thinking about getting a Mini-van or large crossover(Acadia/Traverse/Enclave) that would qualify for Uber/XL.


Just so you know, in the Miami market, the GMC Acadia also qualifies for Lux and LuxSUV.

The Buick Enclave -- which is MUCH nicer, and costs several thousand bucks more -- does not! It's an Uber thing -- just shows you that the people who do their vehicle categories don't know much about actual...um, vehicles.

All 3 currently qualify for XL. However, I believe the _newest_ Acadias (not sure if it's the 2019's or upcoming 2020's) _should not_ qualify for XL because they are only going to have six total seats -- driver +5. All 3 rows will have 2 captain's chairs, no bench seat.

But of course, Uber won't know...


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

GL1800SK said:


> Sold my Chrylser 300, and now in the market for another "uber" car. I was thinking about getting a Mini-van or large crossover(Acadia/Traverse/Enclave) that would qualify for Uber/XL.
> 1. Is it worth it?​2. Does it really pay that much more then Uber/X?​3. Are there that many runs for XL?​​Looking for a real answer please. I drive in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area.​​Thanks.​


I have an XL in Boston area. They are ordered quite rarely. The pay is somewhat higher, but not awesome, plus there is a much higher chance to be sent away for a long ride to the pick up location - people ordering XL and no one is nearby, so they try to send you 20 minutes away to pick them up. I noticed it is always an XL request.

Bottom line, I don't think it is worth it based on my experience.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Taksomotor said:


> I have an XL in Boston area. They are ordered quite rarely. The pay is somewhat higher, but not awesome, plus there is a much higher chance to be sent away for a long ride to the pick up location - people ordering XL and no one is nearby, so they try to send you 20 minutes away to pick them up. I noticed it is always an XL request.
> 
> Bottom line, I don't think it is worth it based on my experience.


The better question is....Why are you taking 20 minute pings?

Hit that Decline button.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Well, usually I don't, but I see them. I rarely take rides more than 10 mins away. But then again, recently I hit accept for an XL ride that was 17 mins away because I was on quest and that would be my last ride to complete it. I also had an active surge of 9 bucks. So I thought fine, let me do it. So I come to a college campus to pick up 6 kids going drinking to downtown. 

I dropped them off, they gave me 10 dollar tip, with surge it was a 65 dollar ride. And I completed my quest. I was happy I took it.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Taksomotor said:


> Well, usually I don't, but I see them. I rarely take rides more than 10 mins away. But then again, recently I hit accept for an XL ride that was 17 mins away because I was on quest and that would be my last ride to complete it. I also had an active surge of 9 bucks. So I thought fine, let me do it. So I come to a college campus to pick up 6 kids going drinking to downtown.
> 
> I dropped them off, they gave me 10 dollar tip, with surge it was a 65 dollar ride. And I completed my quest. I was happy I took it.


It's like splitting 10's in blackjack. Sometimes it works out.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I’m not sure if flat-surge hit your area but that alone will make XL not worth it. Don’t expect XL pings during a 9a-5p shift. You got to work evenings, graveyard shift and party hours to make it “worth it”. Even then, some of our usual busy hours for XL ants are unusually not busy some nights so I don’t think it’s worth it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> The better question is....Why are you taking 20 minute pings?
> 
> Hit that Decline button.


I did a 20 min pick up today that worked out well

I dropped a passenger at the airport this morning at 5:45 am and as it was 3 hours before the first incoming flights and because there were already several cars in the queue I did what I usually do at this hour. I started to drive to a certain hotel 30 miles away hoping for a ride back to the airport

I was on I-75 heading south when I got a ping from 25 min away from where I was. It was south of my location so I took it

It was an airport run which was exactly what I wanted

It would have been a $24 ride but there was a $3.50 surge and I was paid a $12 long pick up fee

I'll take those 20 min pick ups all day long


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I think the XL and Select route with the cheapest vehicle you can find the qualify for both is the way to go. I even cringe when I take a X ride on surge. I spend a lot of time sitting but as indicated XL pays out more than X and select rides simply pay a lot more than X.

I run about 20 rides per week between Lyft and Uber. XL and Select only. Select rides account for about 10% of my rides. I would have to do 40-50 rides to make the same amount. I only drive Friday-Sunday anymore since the flat surge and the minute/mile scam.

My strategy is to only drive high demand times and to get done before midnight. I usually start my day with a long ride into the core (Dallas, Fort Worth, Airports) that usually pays $40-50. At that point, I am positioning myself for a long run or if I do get stuck in the Dallas, I will run $10-20 until I am pulled out. If not, I am good with them $10-20 runs.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm not sure if flat-surge hit your area but that alone will make XL not worth it. Don't expect XL pings during a 9a-5p shift. You got to work evenings, graveyard shift and party hours to make it "worth it". Even then, some of our usual busy hours for XL ants are unusually not busy some nights so I don't think it's worth it.


surge really isnt much of a factor in S.FL


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> surge really isnt much of a factor in S.FL


I can't relate. Western NY is a completely different market but I know what your're saying.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Some drunk dude called me last night and berated me for not being there yet. I was going to cancel, but it was a slow enough night, so I show up. The dude is drunk to the nines, but his ride ended up being about 7 minutes for $5.54 and a $20 cash tip. As always, you just never fricking know who you are going to be picking up.


----------



## zipzoom (Aug 23, 2015)

GL1800SK said:


> Sold my Chrylser 300, and now in the market for another "uber" car. I was thinking about getting a Mini-van or large crossover(Acadia/Traverse/Enclave) that would qualify for Uber/XL.
> 1. Is it worth it?​2. Does it really pay that much more then Uber/X?​3. Are there that many runs for XL?​​Looking for a real answer please. I drive in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area.​​Thanks.​


I have been there. I drove a Dodge Journey SUV for 1 year on UBER XL. 
I sold this year, bought a hybrid and am doing regular Uber X.
The answer is maybe. Uber XL will pay about 50% more GROSS. But you have to follow a specific work schedule.
Most of the XL runs ( at least in LA) will either be airport or groups going out Friday-Saturday night and Sunday usually works all day. 
About 25% of my trips were Uber XL. the rest were either regular X or Pool. ( which kill you)
But you have to factor in the extra gas for an SUV ( I get more than double the mpg on my hybrid that my XL Dodge SUV did. (55 vs 25)
Plus the biggest factor most people forget about is the EXTRA DEPRECIATION on the vehicle. 
I put 60K miles on the Dodge. I had bought it with 10K on the odometer. I sold it for 12K less than I had bought it after one year. I figure Ubering put an extra 40K on what I would have normally driven. 
So all in all I would say you might make an extra 0% to 10% driving XL if you are lucky.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have received mixed answers on this question.

If I have an XL vehicle can I receive both X and XL ping requests at the same time or am I restricted to either X or XL pings?


----------



## zipzoom (Aug 23, 2015)

you can get both. 
Depends how you choose to sign in. 
you can choose either 
give me only XL rides 
or open to both X and XL rides.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> I have received mixed answers on this question.
> 
> If I have an XL vehicle can I receive both X and XL ping requests at the same time or am I restricted to either X or XL pings?


both at the same time, or _either one_ by themselves -- although I can't imagine a reason for ever driving X/Poop only.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

JimKE said:


> both at the same time, or _either one_ by themselves -- although I can't imagine a reason for ever driving X/Poop only.


One guy said he would drop to X only if it was surging and XL wasn't, enough to make X more profitable.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> I think the XL and Select route with the cheapest vehicle you can find the qualify for both is the way to go. I even cringe when I take a X ride on surge. I spend a lot of time sitting but as indicated XL pays out more than X and select rides simply pay a lot more than X.
> 
> I run about 20 rides per week between Lyft and Uber. XL and Select only. Select rides account for about 10% of my rides. I would have to do 40-50 rides to make the same amount. I only drive Friday-Sunday anymore since the flat surge and the minute/mile scam.
> 
> My strategy is to only drive high demand times and to get done before midnight. I usually start my day with a long ride into the core (Dallas, Fort Worth, Airports) that usually pays $40-50. At that point, I am positioning myself for a long run or if I do get stuck in the Dallas, I will run $10-20 until I am pulled out. If not, I am good with them $10-20 runs.


I too have thought about going the XL route and couldn't agree more that if one chooses to do so, start with the cheapest, most economical qualifying XL vehicle.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> One guy said he would drop to X only if it was surging and XL wasn't, enough to make X more profitable.


It's not only a money issue. I rarely do latenights, but when I did, X = less drunks at same time.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

The thing is with XL, you can’t work when you want expecting to make a profit. You have to follow a schedule like people have said. You almost loose the “flexibility” that Uber is selling you in on.


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

thank you to everyone that replied. Ya'll answered my questions, and assisted me in my vehicle purchase.

I did not get the acadia/lrg SUV, but instead opted for a Cadillac STS, it's an older car then I was looking for, but since the price was right, and i'm only using it to do uber/x and commute back and forth to work, it will be fine . I figure it'll be good for a few years to uber with, and then I'll sell it for what I can, and look for another Uber car.


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

Very aggravated at this point, been waiting since Saturday morning for document approval, called several times, first was told it would take 2 hours, then told it could take 24 hours, then told it could take 48 hours, now at 52 hours, and still "pending approval". The uber "support" morons have said they have the docs, but the "specialized team" has not approved them yet....

guess I'll have to go to a greenlight hub on the way home from work and try to see what the hell the hold up is.

anyone know of a hub in the Ft. Lauderdale area?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

GL1800SK said:


> Sold my Chrylser 300, and now in the market for another "uber" car. I was thinking about getting a Mini-van or large crossover(Acadia/Traverse/Enclave) that would qualify for Uber/XL.
> 1. Is it worth it?​2. Does it really pay that much more then Uber/X?​3. Are there that many runs for XL?​​Looking for a real answer please. I drive in the Miami/Ft. Lauderdale area.​​Thanks.​


I would check your rider app for about a month to see how much competition you have. I have a Explorer, which right now I am getting 20MPG. XL pays more, but if you get the long trip on XL/LUX, they are a cash cow. I got a LUX ride for 108 miles (54 RT ride), put 245 in my pocket for two hours of my time. I run Uber for all availability, and Lyft just for XL/LUX. I do not get a lot of XL requests, but I am in the suburbs. 
1. Yes
2. Market will dictate this, check your rate card
3. Again market, but they are worth it on a long trip.


----------

